# Post your 2016-2017 tax/Uber numbers



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

I would love to see how other drivers did. My numbers:

*City*: New York City (6 months), Boston (3 months), Providence (1.5 months)
*Total net income from Uber/Lyft*: $17,983
*Total miles driven (and mileage deduction)*: 8,681 miles ($16,075)
*Other expenses*: $175

_*Total taxable income*_: $1,733


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jason Arroyo said:


> I would love to see how other drivers did. My numbers:
> 
> *City*: New York City (6 months), Boston (3 months), Providence (1.5 months)
> *Total net income from Uber/Lyft*: $17,983
> ...


Explain your miles and mileage rate of deduction. How are you deducting $1.85/mile?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In a taxi

I was at 53,491 in revenue
22,000ish in deductible expenses
58,000 miles in the company taxis
2,587 hours in the taxis

$12 an hour

4,500 non deductible miles in my personal vehicle going to the shop and back home.


PLUS.... i totally didn't under report my income. (SURE I DIDN'T)


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Explain your miles and mileage rate of deduction. How are you deducting $1.85/mile?


the math says he just got that backward. 16,075 miles times $0.54 would be $8,680.50.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> the math says he just got that backward. 16,075 miles times $0.54 would be $8,680.50.


Thank you brother. So he just moved to $9K of taxable income.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thank you brother. So he just moved to $9K of taxable income.


Being that this was posted on Tax Day, I hope he didn't make that mistake on his actual Tax Filing, lol!

Over $1 a mile would be pretty solid here in Atlanta but our base mile rate is $0.75, that's about where I ended up, but for NYC that seems a bit short when their base X mile rate is well above $1 a mile without surges.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I was going to post my numbers but decided it's a little much.

Drive Friday and Sat night mainly .
I did however do $1.97 per app mile and 1.41 per mile when I factor in dead miles.
Seattle XL \ Plus but we know there's tons of regular rides in order to stay busy.

Dead miles were less than paid miles, I had a several $k tax liability. Maybe I did this too smart.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Jason Arroyo said:


> I would love to see how other drivers did. My numbers:
> 
> *City*: New York City (6 months), Boston (3 months), Providence (1.5 months)
> *Total net income from Uber/Lyft*: $17,983
> ...


This is the type of uber tax calculating that's going to get a lot of drivers in very deep doooooo.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> This is the type of uber tax calculating that's going to get a lot of drivers in very deep doooooo.


He deducted 1 dead mile for every paid mile which is about right in most markets, some are more than 1 dead for 1 paid.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> He deducted 1 dead mile for every paid mile which is about right in most markets, some are more than 1 dead for 1 paid.


I would say he deducted closer to 3 dead miles for every one paid mile driven. Fattening up deductions is a red flag for the auditors.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> I would say he deducted closer to 3 dead miles for every one paid mile driven. Fattening up deductions is a red flag for the auditors.


It depends where he is, in my market there is no way to make a profit at the end of the tax year. You only have to deduct 2 miles for every dollar earned to mot pay taxes. If he is in a market with surge or a lot of rides right after the pick up then he may be deducting too much.

It's also illegal to not deduct enough in order to claim the earned income credit.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

In San Diego if I accept all pings I am looking at about 2.5 mi multiplier, the mileage alone will put you in negative income here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

He didn't do any of that. What he did was give himself $2 a mile deduction. Hopefully his confusion was just on his forum post and not on his taxes but you'd think after he came up with the number of having just $1733 in taxable income, he would have realized that didn't match up what he submitted on his taxes.



> *City*: New York City (6 months), Boston (3 months), Providence (1.5 months)
> *Total net income from Uber/Lyft*: $17,983
> *Total miles driven (and mileage deduction)*: 8,681 miles ($16,075)
> *Other expenses*: $175
> ...


He mean the 16,075 to be the miles, if you multiply that by the $0.54 you get $8681. The correct numbers would be



> *City*: New York City (6 months), Boston (3 months), Providence (1.5 months)
> *Total net income from Uber/Lyft*: $17,983
> *Total miles driven (and mileage deduction)*: 16,075 ($8,681)
> *Other expenses*: $175
> ...


Still a sizable swing...


----------

